# Where should I go next?



## McTricks (Jun 6, 2013)

I've been a huge fan of Chopin for many years. I can even play a decent handful of his pieces (I've been playing the piano since I was 6).

I've been wanting to branch out a bit in my classical repertoire, however. Does anyone have any good suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can go for what Chopin assigned all his students, Bach, or another baroque or classical composer. Nothing like 'em for cleaning up your playing and technique.

Chopin used the preludes and fugues of the Well-tempered Klavier, drawing from both books, as part of his daily exercise.

Haydn sonatas, Mozart Sonata or a fantasy, early Beethoven.

You should, even if a dedicated amateur, be able to play music of other periods. Both musically and technically they inform / affect your playing for the better -- including the Chopin you now do play.


----------

